# UKC Rules Regarding the Usage of "Product" in Coat



## AluePoodles (Jun 25, 2013)

You cannot use hairspray, but I am not sure about the mists/sprays, but I am assuming you probably cannot use mouse as well, but that one I am not sure about. The reason being that hairspray obviously alters the coat appearance, and UKC doesn't allow that.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Is it different showing in UKC than AKC?

AKC says no foreign substance too but most people ignore it in the coated breeds. I was shocked when I went to my first dog show. Product was flying around so thick... hairspray, mousse, chalk... you name it. AND you can buy it right at the show. 

pr


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Poodlerunner said:


> Is it different showing in UKC than AKC?
> 
> AKC says no foreign substance too but most people ignore it in the coated breeds. I was shocked when I went to my first dog show. Product was flying around so thick... hairspray, mousse, chalk... you name it. AND you can buy it right at the show.
> 
> pr


Yes UKC is different. They can/will report or excuse you for product. You don't have it flying around at a UKC show. Personally I don't use conditioner prior to a UKC show because I want to preserve a correct coarse coat. I do use a coat spray for ease of brushing even at a show & no one has said anything to me about that. Usually it is in a separate spray bottle that is clear & is extremely diluted Cowboy Magic that appears to be just water. I was asked at one show what it was & I answered truthfully. Really it is so diluted it is just water. They support minimal grooming so I take a table, shears for touch up on stray hairs & small battery powered peanut clippers. I don't take a dryer.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Usually you don't use conditioner on the bath before a show because it weighs the coat down. No product at all in UKC. They will excuse you for it. Mousse is product. AKC says the same thing, but everything is used out in the open and nobody does a thing.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I think both registeries have the same rule ie nothing that will alter the texture or color of the hair the big difference is that UKC will still toss you for breaking that rule but the AKC has given up and basically given the green light to anything you want to do.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

spindledreams said:


> I think both registeries have the same rule ie nothing that will alter the texture or color of the hair the big difference is that UKC will still toss you for breaking that rule but the AKC has given up and basically given the green light to anything you want to do.


Yes Spindledreams that's accurate but in AKC it applies to everyone EXCEPT the conformation dogs. It truly should be enforced but the few judges that have attempted it don't get assignments ever again. I've only ever heard of a judge attempting it for one breed & it wasn't a poodle.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

You mean they ONLY enforce it for the performance dogs but ignore the blatant use of products, hair extensions, etc that goes on in conformation because "everyone does it" 

I think it is a sad state of affairs when an ob dog can be tossed for having a fancy collar but a conformation dog with wiggies is perfectly acceptable. I was naive enough to be stunned when I was told that there was no reason to cut my show puppy down I could just use wiggies for him after a post about his top knot haircut by my husband...


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

spindledreams said:


> You mean they ONLY enforce it for the performance dogs but ignore the blatant use of products, hair extensions, etc that goes on in conformation because "everyone does it"
> 
> I think it is a sad state of affairs when an ob dog can be tossed for having a fancy collar but a conformation dog with wiggies is perfectly acceptable. I was naive enough to be stunned when I was told that there was no reason to cut my show puppy down I could just use wiggies for him after a post about his top knot haircut by my husband...


I can understand "some" collars being a safety issue but I don't get how colored hair or nails aids in a performance dog. Yes definitely a sad state of affairs.


----------

